# Mule Days!



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

awwwwww, wow you look like you had a great day, i dont think i have ever seen a mule let alone heard of them being ridden, what are they like?


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

bubblegum said:


> awwwwww, wow you look like you had a great day, i dont think i have ever seen a mule let alone heard of them being ridden, what are they like?


They're the best! Really smart, not flighty at all, and they have a great sense of humor.  I love them even more than horses! (And that's A LOT of love.)


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

OMG those spotted ones are gorgeous! And Cricket is soo cute! 

I absolutely love mules. Theres a mini mule at the rescue barn I work at, she's so adorable!


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

You're mule's name is cricket!!! Your Cricket and my Cricket need to be lovers. Just thought I'd let you know


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice pics. I heard mules are lots of fun to ride!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Mule days look like a lot of fun! I absolutly adore mules and they can be such clowns at times. 

Cricket is so adorable as are those spotted ones.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Thatgirlsacowboy said:


> You're mule's name is cricket!!! Your Cricket and my Cricket need to be lovers. Just thought I'd let you know


Ha ha, sounds great? What night would be best for your Cricket? XD

Oh, and he's not "mine"; I just borrow him from friends a few times a week, take him away for days, and than reluctantly return him for a few days rest.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Nice pictures. I love the spotty one


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

I'd love having Mules! Those are are just stunning!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks like fun!


----------

